# Maumee this weekend?



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

I am planning on heading for the river on Thursday night. Anyone have any pointers or advice? I have heard the water has been roaring, but still hear of some fish being caught. I will be up until Sunday afternoon and would love to beat last years personal record of 1 fish in 2 days. HA!


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

Good luck finding a spot this weekend. unless this water goes down, probably the only spots that will be fishable are White st. and Orleans Park and they will be packed.
If the water goes down in the next couple of days then the fishing should be great this weekend.


----------



## Fishpro (Apr 6, 2004)

They are calling for more rain on friday. If you are coming for the weekend, you might want to re-think it.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

parking lots at White St,& Orleans were full at 1130 today a lot of fish came in backwards keeping the Game wardens busy a lot of spawned out big females we sure don't need any more rain


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

We keep getting these heavy rains every 2-3 days, the river might not be fishable most of the run.

lets hope not, but you never know with mother nature.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

WOULD i BE BETTER OFF TO BRING THE BOAT OR IS IT TO FAST


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Depends on what type of boat you have and how confident you are that you'll be able to handle the high water and strong current.


----------



## Hoosier Daddy (Aug 19, 2005)

Boating the Maumee in spring in high water is not for folks that are not compentent in a river in these conditions. The river seems to come up in hurry more than ever and it is a force when it gets a churnin.


----------



## Bulldog1149 (Feb 26, 2006)

Thanks for the input. I am a seasoned boater with nice equipment and I play it on the safe side. I have never seen a river yet that was not dangerous. I plan on bringing the boat and I will see what shakes out.


----------



## Rivercrazy (Mar 28, 2008)

Without additional rain, the river will be at 583.5 feet on Saturday. Make sure you have a RIVER ANCHOR because you are dealing with a rock shelf type of bottom. I use about 30 lbs. of old steel barbell weights for my 16 ft. aluminum. A good place to start would be island directly across from Orleans Park. If you are experianced then you know about launching in swift water. Maple St. is the launch and you will be launching in swift watewr. There are choice spots to get out of current and you will see boats in those spots.(binoculars work good) If Northern Indiana gets any more significant rain, leave the boat at home!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Fished orleans park today from 4 to about 7 30 and got one jack. I lost a couple nice one todays, another frustrating day. Fishing picked up later in the evening and more ppl were leaving with limits. Ill be out there tomorrow evening if its not raining. 

Here's the pic

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/photopost/showphoto.php?photo=33720&cat=500


----------



## RJFJR1 (Mar 30, 2008)

If you do bring the boat I would put in at maple st. and run up river. I was in the boat today and took a limit but caught around 12 fish legal waiting for my buddies to catch theirs. I was at the island in front of orleans park. Went out two days ago and did about the same. Two times out this year and two limits. All of the fish we have caught and snagged have been males and NO females at all. Hope that helps you.


----------



## BiteMyLine (Sep 7, 2006)

I've been coming up to the Maumee for over 15 years now. We always catch fish, but they may not be walleye. We fish out of a 14' Aluminum boat always and have been there in moderate water levels as well as having to get out and push the boat off of rocks and flats during low waters. Keep the motor running when throwing out an anchor and make sure it catches and holds before killing the motor, and let out plenty of slack. 

We are planning on heading up this weekend, dependant upon water levels. Anybody locals have any predictions on water level for saturday and sunday? We put in at Maple every year, and depending on how Betsy looks from the bridge on our way to the bait shop typically depends on whether or not we head up river or out towards the 675 bridge. We have caught walleye out there from time to time, but always have tremendous success for monster sheephead and stupid amounts of white bass. We have been out there many times and nobody else is around and we are catching fish nearly every cast, and lay into a monster sheephead from time to time. My dad caught a 23 pounder a couple years back. They may be ugly and nasty, but they sure put up one hell of a good fight. We fish for fun, not typically for meat.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

The weather looks like it is going to be nice from thursday all the way to sunday and rain on monday. The river looks like it is dropping fast. (lets Hope)

heres a website that will give u a prediction of the water level for saturday and sunday

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=wtvo1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1

Hope this helps


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

Hey FishigfoolBG, I was wondering if you had heard of any website that shows water clarity in the rivers, i.e. Maumee and Sandusky Rivers...the flow, flood and water level charts were most helpful on that website you posted but for the life of me I couldn't find anything about water clarity...I always check the ODNR site, here at OGF, Angler's Supply's phone recording, and Maumee Tackle dot net for water clarity reports but if I could find a website where they make "official" mention of the water clarity it would be most helpful...any advice you might have would be much appreciated...catch 'em all


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

You need not worry about water clarity in the Maumee. Imagine chocolate milk with sticks and logs in it and that's pretty much what it is for the majority of the run. 

It clears a bit later on...but for now...as we keep getting rain, it'll stay muddy as can be.


----------



## rutty (Feb 5, 2007)

BFG said:


> You need not worry about water clarity in the Maumee. Imagine chocolate milk with sticks and logs in it and that's pretty much what it is for the majority of the run.
> 
> It clears a bit later on...but for now...as we keep getting rain, it'll stay muddy as can be.



You got that right! 

There are only two types of water clarity that the Maumee gets during the run.

The 1st is Muddy and the 2nd is Muddier!


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Havent ran by a website that gives water clarity besides maumeetackle.net. I doubt the water clarity in this years run will be over a couple inches. The water clarity will improve later in the tail end of the run and the begining of the white bas run but then here comes all the moss!!!!!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

We hammered the fish today, the bite was on along the towpath. Took us 1 1/2 hours. Medium size floater heads (dark green) and pink tails. My friend caught a tagged walleye and we called the DNR and the fish was from Saginaw Bay Michigan, that fish was along way from home. Will be down again tomorrow, good luck all


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

Thats kool bet it was fun! Thanks for the report!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

I cannot katch no warreyes. I have been runnning a 2oz. leadhead with a sparkle tail and all I do is snag them. Plus I loose alot of rigs...


----------



## themancomesaround77 (Jan 12, 2008)

LOL...yeah... I know that the Walleye can be caught in the thick, cloudy stuff...I was asking more for the White Bass Run in the Maumee and the Sandusky Rivers...if the water clarity isn't fair at minimum they can't see the baits you're throwing and it makes for a crappy fishing trip...lol...I'm guessing that they sight feed, don't know for sure, but the only white bass I've caught in water like you're talking about are white bass that I've snagged...lol...thanks for the info...looking forward to getting up there in a couple weeks...catch 'em all


----------



## Duckdude82 (Feb 26, 2007)

swantucky said:


> I cannot katch no warreyes. I have been runnning a 2oz. leadhead with a sparkle tail and all I do is snag them. Plus I loose alot of rigs...



a fella next to me the other day said "da double tair rearry rearry hot!" if you can figure out what that means you might want to give it a shot. 


britney throwning 2 oz lead heads.........


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

I think i fished next to him. He has a catarac. Nice car.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

the guy with a red hat and a hoodie was asking me all morning "what coraaa you git bute warraye on?" i snagged oh 20 or so and left with 3, gave up on the last after snaggin 5 in a row


----------



## MonsterGravy (Mar 29, 2007)

Wrong PaintED. He gots a Rincoln! We goin up this week?


----------



## EyeCatchN (Jan 3, 2008)

You fellas crazy!!!!


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

I haven't seen no WARREYE fishing people yet this year, you guys keep em near you and your fishing holes, LMAO !!!!!


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

You guys are friggin' killing me!!! It will be kung foo fighting all weekend with the sunshine and warmer temps. Wat colla you use???


----------



## paintED (Mar 8, 2007)

What colla? Oh Swantucky,that ancient warrye fishing secret. the corra is calose to a uh chicken beak. Everybody know chicken make good house pet.


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

they are as far as Dundee MI already, they are COMING fellas. I ran into a pack of about 8 tonight in the "walleye fishing cave". "we mak great jorne fo warraye run in maumae, we by only 4 license. we swich hand fishing pole for team play"


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy you and your buddys just taint right.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Fridays results.

We had plenty of company on Saturday. Looking down the line to my right and left.

Saturday's catch minus two guys that left early with their limits.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Randy how do you keep from hitting the guy next to you as you crank, crank snap crank crank snap crank crank snap. The guys to your left must have had welts on their bellys from snapping that 2oz jig with 3oz of split shot above it.


----------



## Redhunter1012 (Feb 6, 2006)

Papascott said:


> Randy how do you keep from hitting the guy next to you as you crank, crank snap crank crank snap crank crank snap. The guys to your left must have had welts on their bellys from snapping that 2oz jig with 3oz of split shot above it.


Actually, Randy fishes the Gay side of the river, so the guy to his right has the welts


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

You norf west guys sure are equal opportunity offenders!! LOL


----------



## hiddenlake (Dec 29, 2004)

Dont forget the Trebble hook he uses in all that weight too !!!


----------



## SlabMan (Apr 21, 2006)

Went to the park Friday afternoon and found a nice spot for my 7 year old son to fish from shore. He was doing an outstanding job, 25 1/2 and 28 3/4 inch fish until a Warreye guy decided to horn in on our reft. He was whizzing his rure by our head, he did hit me, my son finarry tord him to watch what the herr he was doing and asked him why he did not speak Engrish. Kids can get by with speaking their mind where I would have probably had a can of Kung-Fu whip butt opened on me. 

Here is a picture of him and his fish.


----------



## Papascott (Apr 22, 2004)

Does is sum rice warreyes congrat to rore sun.


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

Congrats to your son Slabman!! Hopefully I can get Hunter down this weekend, I don't like him wading past 583. We will have to see what the water does.


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

And people wander why weall like to strand shroulder to shroulder in da cold wata to catch a few wareyes.Sheet man if it were for wareye on Sonday only thing left is the old lady or dem fellers from NASCAR!!


----------



## NUM1FIRE (Nov 12, 2005)

huh?........


----------



## Firehog (Mar 21, 2008)

Thinking about coming up this weekend what is the weather going 
to be up there this weekend?


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

O jeez the weather for this weekend is seriously gunna suck!
http://www.weather.com/weather/tenday/USOH0953?from=36hr_fcst10DayLink_undeclared


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Check out the prediction for the rivers water level. Looks like it is going to come up again. Not Looking To Good!!! Better get to you spots tody while you can!!!!

http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=wtvo1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

fishingfoolBG said:


> Check out the prediction for the rivers water level. Looks like it is going to come up again. Not Looking To Good!!! Better get to you spots tody while you can!!!!
> 
> http://newweb.erh.noaa.gov/ahps2/hydrograph.php?wfo=cle&gage=wtvo1&view=1,1,1,1,1,1


Great...another sardine weekend of tanglers I can hardly wait


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

BTW: Saw a guy next to me catch a monster WB!!!!


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

got 4 large female white bass today at bottonwood,,thats a bad sign,,,,seemed like a school came thru about 11 am,, yes it was cold and rain


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

My buddy caught one this morning as well...'bout the same time Roger...

THE RUN IS OVER! STAY THE HELL HOME!


----------



## mishmosh (Jul 22, 2007)

I've never caught a white bass? Out of curiousity, are they table fare?

Also, a picture I've seen recently showed small boats on the river around Orleans park. Is the water boatable?


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

If put on Ice after caught ,,then filleted and skinned they are eatable..if you like fishy tasting fish ..


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

got 4 large female white bass today at Buttonwood,, that is a bad sign fishing was slow for us , a lot of suckers were caught,,

Saw a underwater unhook-er get his due today..a Game Warden was fishing next to him ...

also some guys that caught there limit at one location and went to another sorry for there luck,, the were caught over bag limit,,,

another interesting one a guy had 3 fish he snagged one and was ticketed ,,later in the day he went fishing at another site and caught 2 and was ticked again for over bag,, he thought scene they took the snagged fish he was allowed 2 more fish for a total of 4 ,,,appearantly not according to the law ...I guess I would have though the same


----------



## ERIE REBEL (Jan 28, 2006)

Always heard that a hard head makes for soft a$$.Some guys never learn


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

roger23 said:


> got 4 large female white bass today at Buttonwood,, that is a bad sign fishing was slow for us , a lot of suckers were caught,,
> 
> Saw a underwater unhook-er get his due today..a Game Warden was fishing next to him ...
> 
> ...


Glad to see some of these guys pay their dues. It amazes me a guy would get jacked up for snagging and then come back


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

I was watching the game wardens last saturday at orleans park.They was unloading trash bags of walleyes into white 5 gallon buckets.The fish were as stiff as a board.Im guessing these are the confiscated fish going to waste.I thought maybe they were sent to a food bank or something.


----------



## leupy (Feb 12, 2007)

The fish are there I will be going up Sunday and staying till midday Monday don't let the weather bother you. The fish are moving up river and the females are just starting to drop eggs this is the PEAK of the run.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

> Glad to see some of these guys pay their dues. It amazes me a guy would get jacked up for snagging and then come back


That guy we saw get pulled last Sunday was back at it again about 2 hours later Swanny....


----------



## hollandbass (Aug 8, 2007)

I see at least half a dozen snaggers every time out, part of the run and the fact that this is Toledo people.


----------



## jojopro (Oct 9, 2007)

mishmosh said:


> I've never caught a white bass? Out of curiousity, are they table fare?


Oh Baby!!! Excellent table fare!!! About 100 times tastier than walleye! You guys really shouldn't even bother fishing the Maumee for walleye. You should all just wait till late April and go fish the Sandusky for those delicious white bass and give me some more room to rid the Maumee of those garbage fish (walleye).  

John


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

I saw FFBG hit bluegrass today-Dad got three there after some hard crowed fishing...


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

we was in a boat on the southern tip of bluegrass.Looked like only 5 people waded over on that rock bar.We started fishing at about 1:30 until sunset.We caught 6 at blue grass than ran to the bridge for that downpour.Then fished in front of meigs for the last hour and hit 4.All small jacks no females caught.Wind made it tough.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

stopped by the river a few minutes ago on the way to the shop look like it is up about 2 feet from yesterday....


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

A Maumee fireman brought his boat to the shop to have some welding done,,,He said they had a rescue from Blue Grass Island yesterday afternoon ,The water came up and the guys were afraid to cross back over to the main land,,I guess they for got to watch the water levels,,,


----------



## ostbucks98 (Apr 14, 2004)

Two guys were still fishing there when the lightning started.We headed for the bridge and they kept fishing.Was only about 5 minutes later that huge downpour came.


----------



## roger23 (Mar 7, 2007)

Channel 11 screwed this up....should be Blue Grass Island I would think

Fishermen caught on Bass Island

Updated: April 12, 2008 09:25 AM EDT 









Fishermen caught on Bass Island






MAUMEE -- A pair of walleye fisherman were the ones that got caught last night when the storm came through the area. 

The 2 men got stuck on Blue Island in the Maumee River. 

News 11 is told the fishermen were out on the island when the water level rose suddenly, making it too dangerous for them to walk back across the river to the shore. 

The Maumee Fire Department was able to get them off the island. 

http://www.wtol.com/Global/story.asp?S=8156963&nav=menu34_2
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------



## swantucky (Dec 21, 2004)

The water level rose "suddenly"??? The water was coming up all frigging day!! I hope those idiots have to pay for their rescue. There is no excuse for that!! I always wonder why the signs never come down saying it is o.k. to cross to the isleand...I guess guys like these are my answer.


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I was fishing bluegrass before the rain started and you could definitely tell there was a storm coming from the west. That is one reason why I got my butt out of there. Also the winds were clam until about 1 o clock and when I was walking out of the river I noticed the river was up form the 2 hours I was there. People need to use common sense, when it is raining up stream it is going to affect us downstream, its simple. At least they made it out safe and now they know to watch the river level while fishing the island. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## NorthSouthOhioFisherman (May 7, 2007)

How'd everyone do this weekend?
It sounded like it suxd????


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

Im waiting till we get some warmer weather before i make it out agian. Its no fun trying to tie a knock when you cant feel your hands. i've had my fare share of walleye fishing in the cold this season. If the forecast is right ill be out there mon, tues and weds. Ill post if i have any luck.


----------



## toledoeyebanger (Jan 4, 2008)

I called it quits sunday morning after the cold turned my fingers to toes. :S Looking at the weather, and river level forecast, I am going to get after it tuesday until the carnival is over.


----------



## BFG (Mar 29, 2006)

Friday was good, but Saturday and Sunday were tough. I fished 3 hours on Saturday morning and ended up with one. 98% of the guys I saw fishing on Saturday had no fish. Sunday wasn't much better from what I was told. 

I think we be about done boys and girls...


----------



## fishingfoolBG (Oct 30, 2007)

I wouldn't say the run is over yet. There are still plenty of walleye in the river, but i would say the peak of the run may be over. With this warm front coming up in the next few days the action shoud pick up more. Aslo the river is coming down at a steady rate, which may mean fishing may pick up some. If the weather hold ill be out there tonight.


----------



## sickle (Apr 15, 2004)

Put your waders away boys! Time to get out the hair jigs and blade baits and hit the big pond!!


----------

